2018 European Software Conferences. Any Favorites? Why? - marklittlewood
======
marklittlewood
Business of Software Europe -
[http://businessofsoftware.eu/](http://businessofsoftware.eu/)

Sister conference to Business of Software USA -
[http://businessofsoftware.org](http://businessofsoftware.org)

~~~
troydavis
It seems disingenuous, even sleazy, to submit this question and then answer it
by plugging your own conferences
([http://thebln.com/team/](http://thebln.com/team/)).

(Also, at least as of this writing, you didn’t even disclose the affiliation,
though I don’t think disclosure would resolve the conflict of interest.)

~~~
marklittlewood
Clumsy maybe. If I wanted to be sleazy, I would have used a false account for
one or both comments. I have updated my profile though. Thanks.

Apologies. Wasn't meant to be - I thought that was clear on my profile but I
haven't updated it for a long while. I want to see if there was a single place
for all of the key software events to be listed in a single place and I
wouldn't want our events to be missed off as we think they stand up against
others. [https://www.inc.com/heather-wilde/6-cant-miss-conferences-
if...](https://www.inc.com/heather-wilde/6-cant-miss-conferences-if-you-want-
to-grow-your-business.html)

